
Tilt is shutting down - cindyceleste
https://blog.tilt.com/
======
jacquesm
> You can also initiate withdrawals for any collected funds to your bank
> account through the Tilt platform until June 12, 2017.

I highly doubt that is legal. If you hold third party funds you can't just
make some arbitrary statement or the money is yours.

They will have to make a reasonable effort to reach the affected parties and
they will have to give them ample time to withdraw their funds.

~~~
wwalser
Why would someone reading this assume that they will do something illegal? Why
is that the conclusion that _anyone_ jumps to?

Considered, if possible, that if money isn't out by the deadline that they
will do… some other legal and responsible thing with the money. Hand it over
the the governing jurisdiction as "unclaimed property"? More pro-actively
reach out to people?

Nothing in this statement says they are going to do something illegal. There
is no "…or we'll keep it". That line isn't in there. Your mind had to
fabricate it.

I don't understand the desire to actively interpret things in the worst
possible way. When I read stuff like this my entire emotional reaction is
"…okay". My mental model for the state of the world has been mutated, fine.
Some people seem to read stuff and want to fight with whoever wrote it. It's a
press release. It was a mildly important three hours of two people's day. They
do not have time to deal with people who set out to misinterpret their
intentions. How does anyone have time for this? Why am I still typing!

~~~
lgas
I don't understand the desire to assume other people's interpretations are the
results of them desiring to interpret things that way rather than having just
interpreted them that way naturally.

~~~
wwalser
This is entirely fair. I think when someone's take differs from our own, it's
easy to assume that it took effort for them to get there. You're right though.
It was probably just what jumped into their mind.

When I do have a negative interpretation of someone's words, and I'm sure I'm
less good at this than I like to imagine myself, I like to think that I at
least try to imagine how they would have liked me to interpret those words.
This sounds kind of, moral platitude-ish. I don't mean it in that way.
Attempting to interpret someone charitably is a self defense. It's for me. I
need to think this way to keep myself settled. If I don't, I end up angry at
everything.

I think you're right and I appreciate the insight. Thanks.

------
molyss
2 weeks to withdraw your money ? That's just ridiculous. Some people are on
holidays, some are sick, some are just unable to do it in such a small
timeframe...

~~~
econnors
There's a chance their customers were told earlier. I assume they'd also make
an effort to reach out to people with balances as the deadline approached.

~~~
ProAm
Thats a whole lot of assumptions

------
jasonlfunk
It's amazing how many of these services I find out about in their "shutting
down" announcements.

------
tedivm
I was a huge fan of Tilt and used them for multiple campaigns (mostly social
fundraising things, like if a bunch of my friends were going camping we'd dump
the bar tab on there, and it was fantastic for burning man camp fundraising).

I have to say I'm super disappointed in Airbnb buying and then destroying this
company, especially with the shockingly small amount of notice. Between their
new logo, their ill conceived muni advertising, the ability for their platform
to facilitate racism, and their handling of this I have to wonder why they
haven't hired a better marketing and PR team (or if they're just ignoring the
team they have). Sometimes it seems like they actively hate their own brand.

~~~
djrogers
> the ability for their platform to facilitate racism

Hunh? Care to elaborate on a) what specifically AirBNB does to facilitate
racism, and b) what you'd expect them to change about their 'platform' to stop
people from being horrible?

~~~
Top19
In regards to AirBnB, there were a lot of concerns that people were simply not
renting out to certain races.

Stuff like a black male tries to rent for a certain date, gets denied, and
then an hour later a white female tries to rent it for the same date and is
approved by the owner.

I believe in the example I'm citing the person affected actually created the
second account of the "white female" and tried to keep the language very
similar when they booked, so this example was pretty egregious.

There were also cases, although this probably fits in the category of mentally
ill and just really mean, of people sending messages like "sorry no Asians"
after denying a renters request.

AirBnB did respond though. One of the changes they made was how the profile
picture was displayed during the booking process. Either they made it smaller
or removed it completely if you were an owner approving people.

------
cindyceleste
pretty abrupt email went out to some (not all) Tilt users, stating that after
today, no new campaigns can be created, and after June 4, no more funds can be
collected from existing campaigns. it had the feel a rude landlord booting you
out of your apartment that you've spent thousands of dollars on, with 1 week's
notice

------
funkyy
Today is a bad day, so many startups going down.

------
aub3bhat
Is it traditional to announce startup shutdown on Friday (this & Sprig) just
like layoffs?

~~~
alexobenauer
PR 101: announce bad news on Friday. Fewer people will hear about it.

~~~
nerfhammer
If the company is completely shutting down anyway, what's the point?

~~~
ajiang
Announcing bad news as a founder is pretty heartbreaking. The less discussion
about it the better, I would imagine.

------
ocdtrekkie
Wow. That's some incredibly short notice. One would think given the much
larger company that acquired them, they'd be able to give a reasonable grace
period before shutting it down.

------
urda
Very glad I took a _pass_ on interviewing and working with Tilt, shame they
couldn't keep it together.

------
mystere
I like how the homepage says "The Social Payments App of the Future".
Apparently not.

------
Overtonwindow
Another shutdown

